# 760 Pumpmaster



## KSindustries (Jun 10, 2009)

are there any tips on imroving me pumpmaster. And how to I clean it.


----------



## Lt.monkeybutt (Jan 4, 2009)

a homemade silencer u need a recipe for silence


----------

